# LOL at Wilcox for Marion



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: I needed a good laugh today and I got it.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41424/20060711/sonics_offer_wilcox_for_marion/
11th July, 2006 - 9:22 am 
The News Tribune - After the Sonics offered Chris Wilcox a six-year $40 million extension, the discussions to re-sign him stopped. 

Wilcox and his agent are seeking a six-year $60 million deal, similar to the one that Nene was offered. 

Since then, the Sonics have been contemplating sign-and-trade offer inquiries. 

The Suns called to find out Wilcox's asking price and the Sonics asked for Shawn Marion in return.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

[sarcasm]Do it! We get rid of stupid Marion and get a great player in Wilcox.
This is the best trade I've heard in a long time. We get someone with horrible hands, not a very good finisher in traffic and no jumpshot! If the Suns are smart, they'll throw in Kurt Thomas just to make sure the deal goes through. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> [sarcasm]Do it! We get rid of stupid Marion and get a great player in Wilcox.
> This is the best trade I've heard in a long time. We get someone with horrible hands, not a very good finisher in traffic and no jumpshot! If the Suns are smart, they'll throw in Kurt Thomas just to make sure the deal goes through. [/sarcasm]


The nerve of some of these GM's. If they aren't giving Nene $60 mill and messing up the pay structure of the rest of the FA's they want an All-Star, olympian and a 20/10 guy for a scrub.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

OK what exactly are they smoking?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if they signed him for 12 million 1 year then i'd take the trade to free up cap space :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope D'antoni laughed so hard they hung up on him.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Tiz said:


> OK what exactly are they smoking?


i heard they gots all kinds of crazy stuff up north.


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow yeah, that has got to be one of the most ridiculous trades i have ever heard. Maybe it got out of context, couldn't be THAT bad. Maybe Sea offered somethin like Wilcox, Ridnour, 1st round pik for Marion, House?? ierno.. lol


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

NWdivisionCHAMPS said:


> Wow yeah, that has got to be one of the most ridiculous trades i have ever heard. Maybe it got out of context, couldn't be THAT bad. Maybe Sea offered somethin like Wilcox, Ridnour, 1st round pik for Marion, House?? ierno.. lol


I agree, I doubt it'd have been Marion for Wilcox. Seattle was making it known though that if they parted with Wilcox, it would somehow have to net them Marion. Better to say that up front than get into negotiations and spring it on the Suns later.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

amare and wilcox would = 2 dunking machines. that would be fun to watch them posterize people. wilcox and rashard lewis for marion hell yeah!


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

Kekai said:


> amare and wilcox would = 2 dunking machines. that would be fun to watch them posterize people. wilcox and rashard lewis for marion hell yeah!


Would have to be kt/marion for lewis/wilcox, i say no thanks.

two of our best defenders for more offence


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> amare and wilcox would = 2 dunking machines. that would be fun to watch them posterize people. wilcox and rashard lewis for marion hell yeah!



Marion beats Lewis at everything except 3 pt % and post up offense. We would miss Marion.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I read it 3 times before I started laughing lol. I thought I was reading it wrong.. Well it was worth a try I guess...


----------

